
Vertical farms could help feed cities, save land and reduce pollution - ph0rque
http://www.greenrightnow.com/kabc/2010/10/13/vertical-farms-could-help-feed-cities-and-reduce-carbon-pollution/
======
jws
Why Planting Farms in Skyscrapers Won't Solve Our Food Problems –
<http://www.alternet.org/food/146686/?page=entire>

~~~
michaelchisari
I think skyscrapers are a misnomer, really, vertical farming will probably be
more about 3-4 story tall warehouses in the outskirts than big spires in the
center of the city.

The problem is that, being in the early planning stages, many of the ideas are
being put forth by volunteer architects, who are more about grandiosity than
practicality.

I'd recommend checking out Thanet Earth for an example of indoor agriculture
that's proven itself, vertical farming just means building it up a bit.

<http://www.thanetearth.com/>

------
devmonk
I can't imagine this being cost effective, but I like it anyway.

